# Jetter Pricing?



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all,

We have been away from drains for years now and I'm kind of curious about pricing jetters and for that matter cable machines.

For video inspections and locates I came up with a release form that explains all the pitfalls that can occur and that it will cost the customer extra to retrieve a stuck head etc. I also have a per foot line charge that the guys fill in depending on the type of pipe inspected. The tech evaluates the job and fills in a price per foot figure. Old cast iron, for example, costs more than new PVC. I also have the labor rates on the release. I've done two inspection jobs using this method and have done pretty well, averaging ~$1,800 per job. Both jobs were in the 3-4 hour time range. 

Thoughts on pricing a jetter and cable in this manner? Is there a good way to flat rate drains? 

Did a jetter job for an institutional customer today and realized I not priced one in over 20 years! http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/blink.gif

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I know of one that is 400 ph with a 2 hr min.


In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

*Jetter pricing*

We charge $295.00/hr. with a one hour minimum. Thereafter $75.00 every 15 minute increment. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That price of $1800 is strictly for a video inspection that took 3-4 hours?  


As for jetting, I don't have a jetter so I can't say what I charge. The last company I worked for charged between $300 - $375 for the first 2 hours. Divide that by 2 and that becomes the hourly after the first 2. 






Paul


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

The price is an average of my first two inspection jobs. One was higher one was lower. They both had sketchy 50 year old CI pipe in many places. In fact, some of the lines needed to be jetted (by another company) before we could inspect them. I made my money by charging a per foot price. There were lots of straight 4" and 6" sections that were a breeze to inspect @ $1.80 per foot. Push line in 200' while recording, pull out $360 plus the techs get paid their rate too. 

I guess not knowing what the market will bear can be a good thing. 

Flat rate per foot price with a minimum plus tech time seems to be a good way to go. 

I'll also add that both inspections were for the same customer and they had the bigger bill in hand before they ordered the second inspection.

Priced my first jetter job this way too........came to $800 ish. Not a lot of line but 2 techs for 2 hours and lines clogged from a grease trap. Emailed the customer the bill this AM my phone hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

I charge to water jet the lines prior to video inspections to check for covered defects and the video inspection on the average is $500 per hr Water Jetting I charge more then snaking (rodding) as it takes a lot longer.

I am so glad to see that on this list the professionals charge for video inspections as there arfe to many fly by nights (FBN's) or as I call them stumblebums who give the video inspection away either at below cost prices or free video inspections


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, there wasn't exactly a line of my customers ready to chip in to help me buy a camera.Nor will they be there when it needs repair money. 

I got back into drain because I have a lot of established customers that were going elsewhere for drainage needs (and the economic pie is getting smaller). I knew the Local RR guy so we kind of had an understanding until he sold to another franchise that also does plumbing. Had to slam the door in their face so to speak.

Its weird being away from pricing a service for a long time. You tend to price more profitably if you don't know what the competition is charging- or giving away.


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally I found the drain cleaning aspect of plumbing a heck of a lot more profitable.
Installing a faucet take about an hour and your charging $175 plus a 40% -80% mark up on materials 
Here you auger out a toilet takes 10 minutes charge $175 and they thank you 
I have several accounts with 3" leader lines that I do on a yearly bases and one house had 23 leaders the other has 18 It takes 6-8 hours to do both homes and at $125 per leader they are directly across from each other.
This paid for my first jetter the day I bought it


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm starting to find that many of my customers are interested in preventative cleaning, inspections and jetting. I just need to give them a number and or maintenance agreement. We also bought a Bobcat 337 compact excavator this year along with a skidsteer so we can do things from a to z. Anyone have experience with pipe lining?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

100 billion dollars <pinky at lips>


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> 100 billion dollars <pinky at lips>


DAMNIT. PLEASE STOP SELLING BELOW YOUR COST.IT HURTS EVERYONE, YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------

